# Suggest me a book, to READ.



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

Memoirs of a Geisha 

The Particular Sadness of Lemon Cake 

The Diary of Anne Frank 

:happy:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy reading.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Anything but the Twilight Saga. TS portrays domestic violence, stalking, "imprintation", and emotional and verbal abuse as justifiable.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Noctis said:


> Anything but the Twilight Saga. TS portrays domestic violence, stalking, "imprintation", and emotional and verbal abuse as justifiable.


It's better than most dating sims


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Anything by Anne Rice


----------



## vanillaicecream (Jun 24, 2012)

These are all kinda YA books, but still really good!

Forbidden by Tabitha Suzuma 
-- It's a different and taboo topic, but an amzing book!

Delirium by Lauren Oliver
--About a world where love is considered a fatal disease.

Partials by Dan Wells
-- It's a series. Dystopian world where humans aren't able to have babies.

The Knife of Never Letting Go by Patrick Ness
-- Series. Hard to explain, but it's good.

Streams of Babel by Carol Plum
-- About Bioterrorism. Really good.

If I Stay by Gayle Forman
-- About a girl in a coma after an accident. Movie comes out this year!

Before I Fall by Lauren Oliver
-- A girl relives the day she dies over and over.

Maze Runner by James Dashner
--Great book, I don't know hw to explain it without giving lots away though. The movie is coming out this year!

Between Shades of Gray by Ruta Sepetys
--About the Lithuanian genocide under Stalin.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Auto-da-Fé, Elias Canetti


----------



## norwegianmouse (Dec 30, 2013)

Note to self: Go through these suggestions later, and expand your reading list!

Okay, so you like books with meaningful/sorrowful endings? Two books immediately come to mind:

1. "God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater" by Kurt Vonnegut - This is one of my all time favorite stories, about a man who is willing to be himself, despite what his family or those in his born into social circle think of him. Somewhat tragic at the end, the book spoke volumes of me about sticking to your own moral compass, even if it might be considered insane to those around you. ALSO: PLEASE, JUST READ ANYTHING BY VONNEGUT

2. "A Canticle for Leibowitz" by Walter M. Miller - I know that you said you weren't all that interested in Sci-Fi, but those elements are light and contained in this book, a centuries spanning, post-apocalyptic look at the mistakes we make as people, and how we choose to either learn from them, or brush them under the rug, willing to forget and repeat.

BONUS: This one has become popular in many liberal and environmental university programs, and is a good book for making a young adult think about social norms/customs and the effect our common worldview has on the world around us: "Ishmael" by Daniel Quinn.

I know you have allot of suggestions for good reads here, enough to get you through to the next calender year, but I sincerely hope you check these out. They are all personal favorites.

If you like things more grounded in reality that speak volumes about the human experience, I would recommend looking into Dave Eggers. He wrote the screenplay for the Spike Lee adaption of "Where the Wild Things Are", which I found to be amazing. "A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius" or better yet "You Shall Know Our Velocity" are two works by Eggers that stuck with me for years after reading.


----------



## Brother (Sep 21, 2013)

Sofies verden.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Try Saving Max. roud:

Saving Max: Antoinette van Heugten: 9780778329633: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Janovich (Apr 9, 2014)

A song of Ice and fire(aka Game of Thrones) would be interesting for anyone visiting these forums really, it has such a diverse and interesting character pool, that if you don't get carried away by the writing you could put hours into analysing all of them.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_The Brotherband Chronicles_. They're this series about a Scandanavian-equivalent nation in a roughly medieval setting, and these kids on the cusp of adulthood from there whom the town basically mocks and hates, and who have to redeem their honor by retrieving a relic that was stolen by pirates. 

(It's actually way better than I'm making it sound.)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

_I, Claudius / Claudius the God_ (Robert Graves). ‘Autobiography’ of the Roman emperor. (Then watch the BBC TV series, read Suetonius, Tacitus & the _Historia Augusta_; Ivar Lissner's _Power & the Folly_; Marguerite Yourcenar’s _Memoirs of Hadrian_ & Gore Vidal's _Julian_.)
Short stories of Jorge Luis Borges. (If you like these, try Italo Calvino's _If on a winter's night a traveller..._)
Umberto Eco: _How to Travel with a Salmon _is an excellent collection of essays; otherwise, _The Name of the Rose_ or _Foucault's Pendulum_.
_The Third Policeman_ (Flann O'Brien). _Puckoon_ (Spike Milligan).
_The Glass Bead Game_ (Hermann Hesse).
_The Count of Monte Cristo_ (Dumas).
Short stories of Saki, Roald Dahl, O. Henry.
_Tristram Shandy_ (Laurence Sterne). _Candide _(Voltaire). Rabelais.
Plays of J.B. Priestley, Oscar Wilde & George Bernard Shaw.
Fantasy: _Gormenghast_ (Mervyn Peake). _The Once & Future King _(T.H. White). _The Neverending Story_ (Michael Ende). Terry Pratchett, Douglas Adams, Jasper Fforde, Robert Rankin, Jonathan Stroud, Jonathan L. Howard.
Detective fiction: John Dickson Carr. G.K. Chesterton's Father Brown stories, & _The Man Who Was Thursday_. Sherlock Holmes. Gladys Mitchell. Ellery Queen. S.S. Van Dine. Dorothy L. Sayers.

Non-fiction:
Psychology: Jung (_Memories, Dreams, Reflections_; _Man & His Symbols_; _The Undiscovered Self_; _Modern Man in Search of a Soul_; Anthony Stevens's books are a good introduction) & Freud.
Natural history: Richard Dawkins's _God Delusion_, _The Ancestor's Tale_, _The Greatest Show on Earth_; Darwin; David Attenborough; Dougal Dixon's books of alternative evolution. Desmond Morris's _Naked Ape_. Steven Pinker.
Carl Sagan's _The Demon-Haunted World_.
Christopher Hitchens's _God is Not Great_.
Maths: _Alex's Adventures in Numberland_ (Alex Bellos).
Science: Brian Cox, Marcus Chown & Richard Feynman.
Mary Roach on dead bodies (_Stiff_), sex (_Bonk_), the supernatural (_Spook_), & space (_Packing for Mars_).
Bill Bryson's _Mother Tongue_ & _A Short History of Nearly Everything_.
Jacques Barzun: _From Dawn to Decadence_.
E.H. Gombrich's _Story of Art_.
Harold Bloom on Shakespeare & the Western Canon.
Travels of Marco Polo & Ibn Battuta; Gerald Durrell; Lawrence Griswold's _Tombs, Travel & Trouble _(archaeologist in the 1930s in South America & SE Asia).


----------



## Pastry Provider (Sep 22, 2013)

Anansi Boys

American Gods

Ocean at the end of the Lane.

ANYTHING WRITTEN BY NEIL GAIMAN.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Harley said:


> *The Monk* by Matthew Lewis is a story about a monk named Ambrosio and his downfall from a pious man to an outright pervert through murder, rape, incest, making pacts with the devil thanks a little mischief named Mathilda. There are also two other sub-plots going on at the same time that don't seem to connect with the main story, but they are all related and converge into one at the end. And no, he does not get redemption.


Ah, Gothic fiction! What about Charles Maturin's _Melmoth the Wanderer?_

E.T.A. Hoffmann's short stories are also very fine; they tread a line between black comedy and horror, and anticipate Poe (another suggestion!) - although I'm not sure how many have been translated into English.

And, while we're in this vein: Bulgakov's _Master and Margarita_. In which the Devil and a cat visit Soviet Russia. You might also enjoy China Mieville.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm the same age. I love The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde and Ready Player One from Ernest Cline is so good too. The latter one has some sci-fi but not too much. And go ahead, read the Hunger Games. I like the books.


----------

